# Ed & Dawn question



## edicehouse (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey I saw in a thread Ed say don't put CA glue on salt.......  And it is burning me up....   WHY?????


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 8, 2017)

It starts a chemical reaction yielding lots of heat and stink, as I recall (about 10 years ago).


----------



## carlmorrell (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm heading out the the garage with Mortons, someone call 911


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 8, 2017)

The second I read not to do it I was already wondering how I could do it.


----------



## Curly (Mar 8, 2017)

Don't put a loaded gun to your head and pull the trigger several times.


----------



## eharri446 (Mar 8, 2017)

If someone says DO NOT do something, why would you want to do it?


----------



## lyonsacc (Mar 8, 2017)

Going out to the fire pit this weekend.  Going to try a "new" ca/salt method to start a fire . . .


----------



## edicehouse (Mar 9, 2017)

lyonsacc said:


> Going out to the fire pit this weekend.  Going to try a "new" ca/salt method to start a fire . . .


 
Who's holding your beer?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 9, 2017)

edicehouse said:


> lyonsacc said:
> 
> 
> > Going out to the fire pit this weekend.  Going to try a "new" ca/salt method to start a fire . . .
> ...



LOL--Good point, Ed!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Mar 9, 2017)

lyonsacc said:


> Going out to the fire pit this weekend.  Going to try a "new" ca/salt method to start a fire . . .



Videos, please!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 9, 2017)

A :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:version of Myth Busters.


----------



## brownsfn2 (Mar 9, 2017)

jttheclockman said:


> A :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:version of Myth Busters.



You are so right...  The show could be called "Here hold my beer while I..."


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 9, 2017)

Reminds of the joke: Q: What are a rednecks last words? A: Hey! Watch this sh**!


----------



## Bob Kardell (Mar 9, 2017)

Or "what could possibly go wrong"


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jack Parker (Mar 9, 2017)

Definitely sounds like a "Hold my beer and watch this" moment


----------



## JohnU (Mar 9, 2017)

Some of the best accident and injury scenes I've seen started with "Hey watch this"...


----------



## tbroye (Mar 9, 2017)

Tempting but at 74 should know better.  NOT


----------



## Gregf (Mar 9, 2017)

My favorite video is the guys lighting a bbq grill with liquid oxygen!


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 9, 2017)

My favorite was the one where someone flipped their jetski into the dock upside down.... (nobody got hurt, he lost his grip and sailed clear over the dock into deep water, the jetski was totaled).


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 9, 2017)

I don't add salt to anything.....bad for blood pressure.


----------



## Sylvanite (Mar 9, 2017)

Smitty37 said:


> I don't add salt to anything.....bad for blood pressure.


When faced with a choice between avoiding salt in my diet, and avoiding CA glue, I prefer to not eat the glue.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 9, 2017)

Sylvanite said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't add salt to anything.....bad for blood pressure.
> ...



... at least he isn't shoving them up his nose ... I know this one homeless guy who would run around begging for money so he could buy superglue ... (drones on into the distance as everybody tactfully fades out of the room)


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 10, 2017)

Sylvanite said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't add salt to anything.....bad for blood pressure.
> ...


Well to be completely honest, I don't eat the glue either.  But if I did, I would not add salt.


----------



## Rounder (Mar 11, 2017)

You guys forced my hand and I tried this. I put a pile of salt in the middle of a glass ashtray and saturated with thin CA. I got a pile of hard salt. No heat, no smoke. Just hard salt.


----------



## Anglesachse (Mar 11, 2017)

brownsfn2 said:


> The second I read not to do it I was already wondering how I could do it.



sounds like something that belongs here:

Darwin Awards. Chlorinating The Gene Pool.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 11, 2017)

Rounder said:


> You guys forced my hand and I tried this. I put a pile of salt in the middle of a glass ashtray and saturated with thin CA. I got a pile of hard salt. No heat, no smoke. Just hard salt.



I prefer hard apple cider ... thx anyways.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 12, 2017)

Simple answer here.  


https://www.claypenblanks.com/what-is-polymer-clay/ca-finishing-101.html. Read the how CA works section.  

Basically salts contain alkaline metals and it's alkaline that causes CA to rapidly polymerize thus causing extreme heat.  Any material with alkaline will produce similar reactions. I.e. Baking soda. The stronger the alkaline the stronger the reaction.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 12, 2017)

Also worth nothing this is why shop towels will smoke. Bad bad and bad.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Mar 12, 2017)

CA and alkalinity, for the most part, have absolutely nothing to do with each other, other than the fact that most alkaloids have small crystal structures. The reason you see a reaction with alkaloids is because they have have small crystal structure, they have OH(Hydroxide) attached to the outside of the crystals. It's basically the water that you're seeing a reaction to. It's certainly not the Alkaloid. Ethelcyanoacrylate, Methelcyanoacrylate  and water react quite violently, creating a polymer. That's why we use and love to use CA, it's also why if you blow on a pen blank after you've used CA to "help dry it", you see a opaque film created. It's reacting to the water from your breath. If you threw a million pounds of CA onto a millions pounds of salt, the only thing you would have, beyond the smoke created from the water evaporation, is a 2 million pound plastic salt rock, minus the weight of the water that was on the salt crystals. CA doesn't even care if the salt is there, it just binds itself to it and the surrounding salt. Oh, and the reason you see shop towels "smoke", is because of the water that the fibers have a natural tendency to attract, and the CA is, well, reacting to it.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 12, 2017)

http://www.chenso.com/instant_adhesives.pdf


----------



## edstreet (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## edstreet (Mar 12, 2017)

It is also a weak ACID that is used to keep CA in the liquid state. With the PH shift it will polymerize.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for confirming what I posted Ed.


----------



## edstreet (Mar 12, 2017)

Except it's the alkaline and not the water


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Mar 12, 2017)

Again, thanks for confirming what I said.


----------



## Bob Kardell (Mar 12, 2017)

Is there a test?


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## edstreet (Mar 12, 2017)

Yes. Pop quiz at the end of the class.


----------

